# Upper Coosawattee Fly Fishing



## spinal tap (May 23, 2017)

Greetings all - 

First time poster here. I'm going to be in the Ellijay area in the next couple of weeks at the Coosawattee River Resort. Does anyone have any fly fishing recommendations? Internet research tells me to expect fairly warm, fast water and panfish and bass fishing. Does that sound about right? Do y'all think I could safely bet on crawfish, wooly bugger and popper type flies? 

Thanks for anything you can share.


----------



## fsupeej22 (May 24, 2017)

Your research is spot on. You'll get into a good amount of spotted bass in the pools below some of the rapids. Also plenty of catfish to be had if that's your thing.

I target spots with green or black BH wooly buggers. I've had some luck throwing small poppers early morning. Wooly buggers will get hit either dead drifting or stripping through riffles. Smaller streamers work well too.

Hope that helps. Coosawattee River Resort is beautiful. Be careful of trespassing if you're wading the river. Many of the lots actually extend halfway into the river, so if you're standing on the ground (not floating), it's considered private property.


----------



## spinal tap (May 24, 2017)

Great - thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Jonboater (May 24, 2017)

It's has some good size bream also. I have a buddy that's has a cabin there it's a very nice river section  to float.  Just don't go past the iron bridge, nowhere to take out plus some good size rapids.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 25, 2017)

Drive 30 miles to mccaysville and have more fun catching trout all day. Or Tammen park is good for fly fishing as well.


----------



## spinal tap (May 25, 2017)

Thank you all for the tips - I really appreciate it! Looking forward to checking out the area.


----------

